
Q&A on reddit, YC, and the future of news - jmorin007
http://reddit.blogspot.com/2008/02/q-on-reddit-yc-and-future-of-news.html
======
kajecounterhack
"Q&A on reddit, YC, and the future of news"

Reddit: Cool. Nice site. Ok.

 _YC: the future of news._

